# washing winter gloves



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

My winter gloves are loaded with dried snot, sweat and other nasty stuff. What's the best way to wash and dry them?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

washing machine and a dryer...?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Same as the rest of my kit.

Washing machine and dried on a rack in front of a fan.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Washing machine and drip dry


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

As added info, for the more waterproof gloves I've used (being in Michigan and I used to commute all winter) I will use hand soap down the inside to make sure some soap gets in there and massage the outside of the glove to spread it around.

I also had some of that foldable plastic that I believe came in some boots to keep the uppers shape while on display tucked into the wrist cuff to keep the glove open and I would point that side at the fan to dry them. It seemed to help considerably.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

When they're clean tie a handkerchief around your wrist and wipe your nose on that.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Srode said:


> Washing machine and drip dry


when I air-dry gloves, they come out stiff as a board and are pretty abrasive on my tender snout if I have to stop a mucus run...

they're soft and supple after running them thru the dryer.

have used the dryer on them dozens of times, don't see any particular degradation of the materials.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I put summer gloves in the dishwasher once, on Extra Hot pots and pans mode. They disintegrated. And shriveled and sort of melted into a ball. Took them back to Performance Bike for a trade in refund....no questions asked. They did have a full season of riding, and had developed a couple small holes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Read the instructions.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> when I air-dry gloves, they come out stiff as a board and are pretty abrasive on my tender snout if I have to stop a mucus run...
> 
> they're soft and supple after running them thru the dryer.


Rule 5


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Srode said:


> Rule 5


not sure what that one is without looking it up...

prolly something about growing a kevlar scrotum...


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> When they're clean tie a handkerchief around your wrist and wipe your nose on that.


Yaeh, I don't use my gloves for snot. I always carry a bandana in my jersey or jacket pocket and I use that. As for gloves, I wash and dry them in the machines. Never had an issue. I will hand wash and line dry if the label says to, but I haven't come across in my gloves.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Read the instructions.


Read the instructions? That's kinda lame, ain't it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Doug B said:


> I put summer gloves in the dishwasher once, on Extra Hot pots and pans mode. They disintegrated. And shriveled and sort of melted into a ball. Took them back to Performance Bike for a trade in refund....no questions asked. They did have a full season of riding, and had developed a couple small holes.


Dish washing detergent has bleach. This was probably what did them in. The dishwasher, seriously? I'm guessing you were joking?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

velodog said:


> Read the instructions? That's kinda lame, ain't it.


There aren't any instructions. There appears to some of those international washing symbols with some X through them. They are so small they can only be read with an electron microscope


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

When you say 'winter gloves,' it makes me think of the thick, insulated, water-proofed type. For mine, I usually just wear them over the sink and wash with a gentle detergent, like woolite. Like washing my hands, getting the exterior clean. About every four or five washes they'll go in the washer on gentle cycle with the rest of the cycling gear. Air dry by hanging in the garage.


----------

